# Cyrillic fonts and iTunes



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

So, when I put in an audio CD with a Russian name, in Cyrillic font, the OS reads it just fine. The disc on my desktop, and the files on the disk, all show their names clearly. But iTunes doesn't. I'm going to go look for a Russian version of iTunes, but shouldn't there be some options somewhere for text encoding, as in Safari? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## islander (Jan 31, 2001)

I've noticed the same thing wrt Cyrillic song titles, so I've just been transliterating them. This is certainly an annoyance. They should certainly allow for the use of any non-Roman font in iTunes along with a Roman font.

Under the iTunes Apple Menu there is a 'Provide iTunes Feedback' item that might yield some results from Apple. 

I do recall using similar feedback in the original iCal to complain about the small number of particularly lame sounds in that app. Subsequently iCal came out with alarm sounds you could actually hear. 

So give it a try.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

It is a bit odd, considering the Russian resources are part of the default install of the current version update of iTunes.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks, islander. I'll try it. Keep your head down out there, it sounds like the weather is nasty on your end of the country.


----------

